# Festool Plunge



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm picking up a CT36 dust extractor and a RO90DX sander tomorrow afternoon.

This setup will be mainly used for sanding existing painted woodwork in occupied houses.

This will be my first Festool purchase. Good choice? Overkill/underkill?

I like the RO90DX because of the 3 1/2" pad and the easy conversion to the Delta triangle pad.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Cool :thumbup: Christmas present to yourself? :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sweet.

What made you go with the 36?


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

That vac is a beast. I love my 26...except hauling it around.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ROOMINADAY said:


> That vac is a beast. I love my 26...except hauling it around.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


I also like my 26, and even that is to big sometimes. I'm planning on getting a midi or mini for the smaller jobs in the near future. Room on the truck is limited and I tend to leave the 26 behind more than I'd like. A mini would help out with that.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I am picking up a DTS and will package with a midi.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Sweet.
> 
> What made you go with the 36?


The local Rockler Store is out of the 26

I haven't seen the 36 in person. It may be too big for what I need.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Woodland said:


> Cool :thumbup: Christmas present to yourself? :whistling2:


No.....just the right job to finally get set-up correctly.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

VanDamme said:


> The local Rockler Store is out of the 26
> 
> I haven't seen the 36 in person. It may be too big for what I need.


I was just curious. I use the 26 and find it to be a nice size but have been thinking of a slightly smaller one. You have a trailer though right? If so it should be a non issue on the 36.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> I was just curious. I use the 26 and find it to be a nice size but have been thinking of a slightly smaller one. You have a trailer though right? If so it should be a non issue on the 36.


i never keep my festool sanders and midi in my van overnight. i always put it in my garage. i certainly don't keep the sustainers at a job-site where other trades come and go.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Xmark said:


> i never keep my festool sanders and midi in my van overnight. i always put it in my garage. i certainly don't keep the sustainers at a job-site where other trades come and go.


I wasn't thinking of overnight storage just transport. I work out of a full size van and real estate is always a concern for me.

The wife's dyson is on its way out and I am thinking of buying a mini to replace it.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I was just curious. I use the 26 and find it to be a nice size but have been thinking of a slightly smaller one. You have a trailer though right? If so it should be a non issue on the 36.


I went w/the CT26. Still sitting in my truck waiting for me to play w/it! :thumbsup:


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

Saw the thread and thought I'd weigh in real quick...

The comments of others are good. I would generally recommend that someone who's going to primary be using their CT with a sander to go with a MINI or MIDI. Sanders produce a fine dust and not in large quantities, so capacity isn't a big issue. The weight savings will make transport easier and save space in your vehicle. The difference from one model to the next of our CTs comes down to capacity and physical size.

Remember, you can always return or exchange our tools. So, if you get one model of the CT and decide within 30 days that you'd prefer another, just go exchange it, quick and easy.

Shane Holland
Festool USA


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

shofestoolusa said:


> Saw the thread and thought I'd weigh in real quick...
> 
> The comments of others are good. I would generally recommend that someone who's going to primary be using their CT with a sander to go with a MINI or MIDI. Sanders produce a fine dust and not in large quantities, so capacity isn't a big issue. The weight savings will make transport easier and save space in your vehicle. The difference from one model to the next of our CTs comes down to capacity and physical size.
> 
> ...


I wish I started with a mini/midi.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

ROOMINADAY said:


> I wish I started with a mini/midi.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


Because of transporting or just too damn big on the jobsite?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> Because of transporting or just too damn big on the jobsite?


_For me_, the CT26 is great for larger (vacant) jobs where I'll be there for a few weeks. These types of jobs take me a few days to get all my stuff on site, and a few trips to clear it out at the end. But my normal/average job is a smaller occupied home, and space is limited in both the home and van. 

I'm going to get a mini or midi for those smaller jobs, and use the the 26 strictly for the larger ones. But if I was forced to chose only one? In hindsight I'd get a mini/midi, because thats the majority of my type of work.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

VanDamme said:


> Because of transporting or just too damn big on the jobsite?


Yes. It was fun at first, but lugging it around gets taxing. You just can't "wheel" around in some repaints. With the hose and cord I am scared to dent furniture with it. Compact would be better. I bought 5 bags and it takes forever to fill them. If I could hook up my saws, different story.

I will buy another because they work very well. I will pick up a smaller midi/mini next trip to Halifax. The plan was today buy the MIL is in hospital. Make sure they have abrasives. Lee Valley here has poor and incomplete inventory. I wanted a DTS last month but they had NO abrasives so I did not purchase at the time. I will have to resign myself to the fact that I will have to order sundries online.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ROOMINADAY said:


> I bought 5 bags and it takes forever to fill them.


Got mine the summer of 2011, and I'm _still _on my first bag. Bought two boxes of five at the same time and haven't touched them.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I should add that I went with the 26 because the kits are universal on 3 models and the price difference was negligible. 

Also it took more than 30 days to figure out its' too big for certain situations.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Got mine the summer of 2011, and I'm still on my first bag. Bought two boxes of five at the same time and haven't touched them.


HaHaHa...SAME! We are shocked how long we used it and how little it filled. I changed a bag.....it was 50 pounds and not full....

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Ummm, you guys need to sand more. NC fills the bags up a bit quicker or on sprayed shop work.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

ROOMINADAY said:


> Yes. It was fun at first, but lugging it around gets taxing. You just can't "wheel" around in some repaints. With the hose and cord I am scared to dent furniture with it. Compact would be better. I bought 5 bags and it takes forever to fill them. If I could hook up my saws, different story.
> 
> I will buy another because they work very well. I will pick up a smaller midi/mini next trip to Halifax. The plan was today buy the MIL is in hospital. Make sure they have abrasives. Lee Valley here has poor and incomplete inventory. I wanted a DTS last month but they had NO abrasives so I did not purchase at the time. I will have to resign myself to the fact that I will have to order sundries online.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


I just got around to setting it up. The vacuum is heavy, but I think I'll keep it and add a Midi or Mini fairly quickly.

I'm VERY impressed w/the RO90DX sander!

Which paper are you guys using to sand existing painted woodwork for repainting?

For reference, I got the CT26, RO90DX sander w/Systainer, An extra 3.5" hard pad, 2 boxes of round paper and 2 boxes of triangle paper, The 492392 cleaning kit and (just like everyone else) a box of 5 replacement bags for USD $1,046.50

The CT26 was $540.56 and the RO90DX was $361.94


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Got mine the summer of 2011, and I'm _still _on my first bag. Bought two boxes of five at the same time and haven't touched them.


I have gone through about 5 bags in the last 12 months but I dumped two of them out. 



DeanV said:


> Ummm, you guys need to sand more. NC fills the bags up a bit quicker or on sprayed shop work.


:yes:



VanDamme said:


> Because of transporting or just too damn big on the jobsite?


From my experience I think a midi is a great size for a PC.

As Shane said buy it use it and if the 26 is not the right fit return it and get what you need.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

VanDamme said:


> Which paper are you guys using to sand existing painted woodwork for repainting?


We recommend using our Granat paper, which is light blue in color. It is very resistant to clogging and retains its cut longer than other abrasives. Plus, it's very versatile and will work on nearly any surface, including paint, finishes, bare wood, etc.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry Jeff if I'm hi jacking your thread but was wondering how well these things suck crap up? I have a rigid 5.5 hp and this thing works great. It's just big and I have been wanting to buy something else smaller. So just wondering if anyone has the midi or mini and if they have great power to pick stuff up?

Thanks

Pat


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

VanDamme said:


> Which paper are you guys using to sand existing painted woodwork for repainting?





shofestoolusa said:


> We recommend using our Granat paper, which is light blue in color. It is very resistant to clogging and retains its cut longer than other abrasives. Plus, it's very versatile and will work on nearly any surface, including paint, finishes, bare wood, etc.



I use Granat because for me it is pretty multi purpose, good for raw and good for painted material.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> Sorry Jeff if I'm hi jacking your thread but was wondering how well these things suck crap up? I have a rigid 5.5 hp and this thing works great. It's just big and I have been wanting to buy something else smaller. So just wondering if anyone has the midi or mini and if they have great power to pick stuff up?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Pat


I have the tradesman cleaning kit and it sucks up all kinds of crap. I had one bag split on me which was a pain to clean the hepa filter but it seemed to be a fluke. I would recommend using a standard shop vac for wet work. 

The thing about the festool is it will not blow dust back out the back like the rigid or shop vac brand. 

All the vacs have the same motor so they all have the same power, so it comes down to capacity, weight, transport, and bag price.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> Sorry Jeff if I'm hi jacking your thread but was wondering how well these things suck crap up? I have a rigid 5.5 hp and this thing works great. It's just big and I have been wanting to buy something else smaller. So just wondering if anyone has the midi or mini and if they have great power to pick stuff up?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Pat


Hijack away buddy! :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

uh oh here I go again. 

lmao


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

Pat,

If you're into specs, all of our CTs have a motor that produces 137 CFM of suction. So, you can compare that to the specs for your Ridgid vac, but for the 5.5 HP unit, its should be about the same.

Sean,

Were you using a paper bag or the newer fleece fabric bags when you had the blow out? I've not heard of any blow out issues with the new bags. Just wondering...


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I have the tradesman cleaning kit and it sucks up all kinds of crap. I had one bag split on me which was a pain to clean the hepa filter but it seemed to be a fluke. I would recommend using a standard shop vac for wet work.
> 
> The thing about the festool is it will not blow dust back out the back like the rigid or shop vac brand.
> 
> All the vacs have the same motor so they all have the same power, so it comes down to capacity, weight, transport, and bag price.


Well, crap! I thought the Mini and Midi had smaller motors. Maybe I will trade the 26 in for the Midi


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

VanDamme said:


> Well, crap! I thought the Mini and Midi had smaller motors. Maybe I will trade the 26 in for the Midi


They used to, but that changed mid-2011. Now all share the same motor.

Edit: Also all of them have HEPA filters standard now.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I use Granat because for me it is pretty multi purpose, good for raw and good for painted material.


I purchased Rubin and Brilliant 2 because that's all they had in stock. I'll order some Granat online.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

VanDamme said:


> I purchased Rubin and Brilliant 2 because that's all they had in stock. I'll order some Granat online.


Rubin's best for bare wood, Brilliant for finishes, paint and drywall patch. But Granat will last longer.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

shofestoolusa said:


> Sean,
> 
> Were you using a paper bag or the newer fleece fabric bags when you had the blow out? I've not heard of any blow out issues with the new bags. Just wondering...


Shane, I was using the fleece bag but to be fair, I think it was an error on my part. I was feeling like the grinch and shook the bag out and reused it. I did not even notice a problem until a loss of suction and when I opened up the vac I saw what was going on. Then I tossed the bag and knocked the hepa out and it was an isolated occurrence.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have been happy with brilliant2. Try granat as well, but, side by side, I have not seen granat out perform Brilliant2. Further testing required though to confirm.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> Sorry Jeff if I'm hi jacking your thread but was wondering how well these things suck crap up? I have a rigid 5.5 hp and this thing works great. It's just big and I have been wanting to buy something else smaller. So just wondering if anyone has the midi or mini and if they have great power to pick stuff up?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Pat


Pat, I have 13, make that 14 w/the CT26, vacuums. The Festool is far quieter than all the others


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

shofestoolusa said:


> Rubin's best for bare wood, Brilliant for finishes, paint and drywall patch. But Granat will last longer.


Thanks! Appreciate the help.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

VanDamme said:


> I purchased Rubin and Brilliant 2 because that's all they had in stock. I'll order some Granat online.





shofestoolusa said:


> Rubin's best for bare wood, Brilliant for finishes, paint and drywall patch. But Granat will last longer.


I would go with Shane's recommendations. 

I use the Granat as from my use it passes as multi and rather than invest in multiple types of paper it seems to be good for most everything I do.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

One of the festool reps told me most guys will only need Rubin and Granat. If you do old exteriors, some of the heavier duty stuff is nice as well.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

DeanV said:


> I have been happy with brilliant2. Try granat as well, but, side by side, I have not seen granat out perform Brilliant2. Further testing required though to confirm.


I'm kind of in the same boat Dean. I've used a fair amount of brilliant and been happy with it on painted surfaces. I've only tried a small trial pack of the granat so far, and can't say that I noticed any difference.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I'm kind of in the same boat Dean. I've used a fair amount of brilliant and been happy with it on painted surfaces. I've only tried a small trial pack of the granat so far, and can't say that I noticed any difference.


Are you using Brilliant2 or Brilliant? When I visited Festool they were big into the Granat and that is where I stuck. Maybe I will get some B2 and see how different it is.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> All the vacs have the same motor so they all have the same power, so it comes down to capacity, weight, transport, and bag price.


That's really freaking cool. I doubt any other brand can say the same thing. If you want smaller you would have to sacrifice on power.

Pat


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Are you using Brilliant2 or Brilliant? When I visited Festool they were big into the Granat and that is where I stuck. Maybe I will get some B2 and see how different it is.


Just Brilliant. I didn't even know there was a Brilliant2 to chose from.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Are you using Brilliant2 or Brilliant? When I visited Festool they were big into the Granat and that is where I stuck. Maybe I will get some B2 and see how different it is.


Brilliant is obsolete and no longer available. Brilliant 2 is the current "model". I think myself and most others just generally call it Brilliant since there aren't concurrent or multiple versions available, just for simplicity sake. Also, Rubin is transitioning to the newer Rubin 2 which improves longevity and anti-clogging properties.

Don't get me wrong, Brilliant is a good abrasive for what you guys are doing primarily. Interesting that you've not seen improvements in performance with Granat, because that's contrary to other reports from our customers that I've read and the video produced by Germany that shows the comparison, not to mention my own results.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

VanDamme said:


> Pat, I have 13, make that 14 w/the CT26, vacuums. The Festool is far quieter than all the others


Totally agree.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

shofestoolusa said:


> Brilliant is obsolete and no longer available. Brilliant 2 is the current "model". I think myself and most others just generally call it Brilliant since there aren't concurrent or multiple versions available, just for simplicity sake. Also, Rubin is transitioning to the newer Rubin 2 which improves longevity and anti-clogging properties.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Brilliant is a good abrasive for what you guys are doing primarily. Interesting that you've not seen improvements in performance with Granat, because that's contrary to other reports from our customers that I've read and the video produced by Germany that shows the comparison, not to mention my own results.
> 
> Festool Granat Abrasives: The fastest and best way to great paint results. - YouTube


I will say that my statement earlier is a non scientific statement, and just my gut feeling. I didn't actually do a "side by side" comparison.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> That's really freaking cool. I doubt any other brand can say the same thing. If you want smaller you would have to sacrifice on power.
> 
> Pat


Another cool factor is Festool makes all their own motors so rather than drop a cheaper, louder foreign motor in there to save cost they are building them from start to finish. 



shofestoolusa said:


> Brilliant is obsolete and no longer available. Brilliant 2 is the current "model". I think myself and most others just generally call it Brilliant since there aren't concurrent or multiple versions available, just for simplicity sake. Also, Rubin is transitioning to the newer Rubin 2 which improves longevity and anti-clogging properties.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Brilliant is a good abrasive for what you guys are doing primarily. Interesting that you've not seen improvements in performance with Granat, because that's contrary to other reports from our customers that I've read and the video produced by Germany that shows the comparison, not to mention my own results.
> 
> Festool Granat Abrasives: The fastest and best way to great paint results. - YouTube


I never tried the Brilliant. I was sold on the Granat and have just been using it exclusively. I have some Brilliant that came with some sanders but never used it.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Another cool factor is Festool makes all their own motors so rather than drop a cheaper, louder foreign motor in there to save cost they are building them from start to finish.
> 
> 
> I never tried the Brilliant. I was sold on the Granat and have just been using it exclusively. I have some Brilliant that came with some sanders but never used it.


I have some B2 and ordered some Granat that will be here Monday


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

VanDamme said:


> I have some B2 and ordered some Granat that will be here Monday


Sounds like some Rubin would be good too. I have a sample pack of Rubin in the systainer but never put it to use. 

Look forward to hearing your input on the overall package. :thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Look forward to hearing your input on the overall package. :thumbsup:


Me as well. There's two more sanders I would like to get, the linear and the RO90. I'm looking forward to hearing what you think of the 90.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

So, where's Scott been? We've got a good Festool thread going and he's nowhere to be seen. :whistling2::jester:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

What are you guys doing with the power tool cord and vacuum hose? Black tape. Ties. Nothing?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> What are you guys doing with the power tool cord and vacuum hose? Black tape. Ties. Nothing?


I usually just wrap the cord around the hose a few times. I've thought of zip ties, but its never been that much of an issue for me in he past.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

VanDamme said:


> What are you guys doing with the power tool cord and vacuum hose? Black tape. Ties. Nothing?


If you want to get fancy, check out expandable braided sleeving (just google it). Some of the guys over at the FOG have come up with that and other solutions.

Unfortunately, we can't get UL approval for the cool CT hose available in other parts of the world that has the power cord running inside of it.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

shofestoolusa said:


> Unfortunately, we can't get UL approval for the cool CT hose available in other parts of the world that has the power cord running inside of it.


Now THAT would be perfect! 

UL isn't to far away from me. You want me to stop by and have a "talk" with them? :whistling2::jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

VanDamme said:


> What are you guys doing with the power tool cord and vacuum hose? Black tape. Ties. Nothing?


I use velcro straps. If I use nothing it seems to get wrapped around the hose naturally.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Me as well. There's two more sanders I would like to get, the linear and the RO90. I'm looking forward to hearing what you think of the 90.


Paul, I have my eye on the LS 130.

I'd be more than happy to send you the 90 after this job to use for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I use velcro straps. If I use nothing it seems to get wrapped around the hose naturally.


That's much better than my zip tie idea Sean.:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> So, where's Scott been? We've got a good Festool thread going and he's nowhere to be seen. :whistling2::jester:


Scott is an enigma. 



Schmidt & Co. said:


> UL isn't to far away from me. You want me to stop by and have a "talk" with them? :whistling2::jester:


lol I think it is a different UL that ismaking some of the UK Festool products from being NAINA


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

VanDamme said:


> Paul, I have my eye on the LS 130.
> 
> I'd be more than happy to send you the 90 after this job to use for a couple of weeks.


I have been eying the 130 for awhile too. I like the different head attachments and the mold feature. 

If you send Paul the 90 he will probably send you back $290 and tell you it broke. :jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Shane, are you guys going to the PDCA expo this year?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> So, where's Scott been? We've got a good Festool thread going and he's nowhere to be seen. :whistling2::jester:


Scott's been snowboarding and plowing snow mostly. Usually I would love to nerd out with you guys in a after midnite festool discussion. There is always St Louis, though, right?



Workaholic said:


> Scott is an enigma.


I have been called worse!

I am a midi fan for the most part. I also think its important to have ct26, ideally in the shop, for those larger capacity dust operations and also to take advantage of the functionality of upgrades like the wcr. 

I would not want to be dragging the 26 around on jobsites. Also, on exterior, we are often parking the midi up off the ground, which would be awkward with the 26. 

Its not the empty weight of these things, its the "as they start to fill up" weight. 

Also, I hope you guys that have a ct are using it as an all around vac and not just for sander extraction. We used to carry feins as floor suckers but have found it easier to just do all vac chores with the midi.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Scott's been snowboarding and plowing snow mostly.


Oh, so you were actually _doing_ something? Well la-de-da. :whistling2::jester:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Oh, so you were actually _doing_ something? Well la-de-da. :whistling2::jester:


It was just a banner day of fresh powder on the hill. Great way to unplug and clear the head. Of course, I can hardly walk today....


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Shane, are you guys going to the PDCA expo this year?


Yes, we'll be there. Not sure if I will be there, but we will be at the show, booth #101.


https://pdca.org/collateral/images/...Louis at the Arch - Saint Louis-Floorplan.pdf


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I would not want to be dragging the 26 around on jobsites. Also, on exterior, we are often parking the midi up off the ground, which would be awkward with the 26.
> 
> Its not the empty weight of these things, its the "as they start to fill up" weight.
> 
> Also, I hope you guys that have a ct are using it as an all around vac and not just for sander extraction. We used to carry feins as floor suckers but have found it easier to just do all vac chores with the midi.


I use mine for clean up all the time.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

After using the new setup for the first time today, I can say I'm very impressed! The 90DX is a hell of a tool. I didn't mind the size of the CT26 at all.

I'm going to pick up a Midi and a couple more sanders pretty quick.....An LS 130 and an RS 2


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> After using the new setup for the first time today, I can say I'm very impressed! The 90DX is a hell of a tool. I didn't mind the size of the CT26 at all.
> 
> I'm going to pick up a Midi and a couple more sanders pretty quick.....An LS 130 and an RS 2


You went and did it now. Next thing ya know you'll be spending the kids college money on more sanders. :whistling2::jester:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> You went and did it now. Next thing ya know you'll be spending the kids college money on more sanders. :whistling2::jester:


Not quite that bad..........yet! But I did add a ETS 150/5 EQ today.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

I just picked up a ct36 & the planex, looking forward to breaking them in!

Anybody recommend what paper they use most for removing roller texture & skim coats?

Thanks, 

-Matt


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

matt19422 said:


> I just picked up a ct36 & the planex, looking forward to breaking them in!
> 
> Anybody recommend what paper they use most for removing roller texture & skim coats?
> 
> ...


Is your purpose for this for interior repaints? I will be curious how you get along with it, especially in bedrooms full of furniture.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

ROOMINADAY said:


> Is your purpose for this for interior repaints? I will be curious how you get along with it, especially in bedrooms full of furniture.


I am already running a Ceros 6" for smaller interior spaces, The planex will really help me on the 18ft high walls and empty rooms. 

Builder back-roll is horrible on the majority of the homes in my area. It makes it difficult to deliver anything nice with that much texture left on the walls.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

These Systainers are expensive. Thank gawd they come with a power tool inside!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> These Systainers are expensive. Thank gawd they come with a power tool inside!


You got that right. Next thing you know we'll be comparing "stacks". :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> You got that right. Next thing you know we'll be comparing "stacks". :whistling2:


Who would do such a thing?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Who would do such a thing?


I know of some jack wagons that do that on _other_ sites. That sort of stuff would never fly here. :whistling2:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> You got that right. Next thing you know we'll be comparing "stacks". :whistling2:


Gimme another week! I'm broke right now LOL!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> Gimme another week! I'm broke right now LOL!


Jeff. If theres one accessory that I would recommend, it's getting the handle for the back of your 26. It makes moving it around, and up and down stairs as easy as moving a sprayer.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Jeff. If theres one accessory that I would recommend, it's getting the handle for the back of your 26. It makes moving it around, and up and down stairs as easy as moving a sprayer.


Thanks! It's in my Amazon shopping cart along w/other Festool items.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

VanDamme said:


> These Systainers are expensive. Thank gawd they come with a power tool inside!


Tanos makes the systainers and their own brand are a little more economical. There are links to stores that sell them over at festool owners group site.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Jeff. If theres one accessory that I would recommend, it's getting the handle for the back of your 26. It makes moving it around, and up and down stairs as easy as moving a sprayer.


Ordered, along w/the cleaning kit and more sandpaper.

Do any of you use a different brand of paper or do you stick w/Festool paper?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> Ordered, along w/the cleaning kit and more sandpaper.
> 
> Do any of you use a different brand of paper or do you stick w/Festool paper?


I really think you'll like the handle for the back. It sure comes in handy on stairs, and about the only time I really have to actually lift it is when I'm loading it on the truck. 

As far as paper goes, I've only used Festool's, and mostly in brilliant. After reading all the talk, I need to get some granat. Just haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Granat is all I use. I just ordered some paper and replacement wear parts tonight. Looking into my next jobs that have new purchases budgeted and really have the itch to go ahead and buy. I could really use some of it on my current repaint. lol


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I really think you'll like the handle for the back. It sure comes in handy on stairs, and about the only time I really have to actually lift it is when I'm loading it on the truck.
> 
> As far as paper goes, I've only used Festool's, and mostly in brilliant. After reading all the talk, I need to get some granat. Just haven't gotten around to it.


I've got a truck load of Granat ordered for both the 90 and 150

The two woodworking stores I've been to in the past few days didn't have a very large selection of Festool sandpapers


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Granat is all I use. I just ordered some paper and replacement wear parts tonight. Looking into my next jobs that have new purchases budgeted and really have the itch to go ahead and buy. I could really use some of it on my current repaint. lol


What's on your list?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I know of some jack wagons that do that on _other_ sites. That sort of stuff would never fly here. :whistling2:


Douches. 



straight_lines said:


> Granat is all I use. I just ordered some paper and replacement wear parts tonight.


What did you wear out?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

VanDamme said:


> What's on your list?


Planex with CT autoclean, ets 150 packaged with another midi.



Workaholic said:


> What did you wear out?


I have been through a half dozen hard and softpads, as well as duster attachments.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Here is a link for a vendor of the t loc tanos systainers.
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=68750&cat=1,43326,68749


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

VanDamme said:


> These Systainers are expensive. Thank gawd they come with a power tool inside!


There is a spread on systainers in the Jan issue of Fine homebuilding.

Also Jeff, I apologise that I missed your note on FB about festool a few weeks back.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

ROOMINADAY said:


> There is a spread on systainers in the Jan issue of Fine homebuilding.
> 
> Also Jeff, I apologise that I missed your note on FB about festool a few weeks back.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


Not a problem! :thumbsup:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

The handle for the CT26 was delivered today. Damn! That's one heavy duty handle! I know what I can use for a front bumper on my truck if need be.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

Looking into a Festool setup. The CT midi has a hose about 12 ft long. I assume I can add additional lengths of hose? I would like to be able to sand two story ceilings. Looking at a cleaning kit too. Are they compatable with the 27mm hose that comes with the vac?


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> Looking into a Festool setup. The CT midi has a hose about 12 ft long. I assume I can add additional lengths of hose? I would like to be able to sand two story ceilings. Looking at a cleaning kit too. Are they compatable with the 27mm hose that comes with the vac?


Yes, hoses can be joined to extend the length. And, yes, you can use the standard 27mm hose with the cleaning sets.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

shofestoolusa said:


> Yes, hoses can be joined to extend the length. And, yes, you can use the standard 27mm hose with the cleaning sets.


 One more question. Is the 36mm hose that is included with the universal and tradesmen cleaning sets able to attatch to the 27mm hose? I guess I'm wondering if I could use the two different hose together for added length while using the DTS400 sander? Never saw a tools with so many available accesories. Wow.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

there is a connecter you need to connect the two hoses!


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> One more question. Is the 36mm hose that is included with the universal and tradesmen cleaning sets able to attatch to the 27mm hose? I guess I'm wondering if I could use the two different hose together for added length while using the DTS400 sander? Never saw a tools with so many available accesories. Wow.


You can join a 36mm hose to a 27mm hose. The method for joining hoses requires switching the normal hose ends for connectors.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

I took the Festool plunge today and got a CT midi and a DTS 400 at Woodcraft. I bought an extra hose but now I realize the sander cord is only so long. I havent tried it but I assume the sander wont turn on the vac in auto mode if an extension cord is added to the sander before attatching to the vac. I guess I could run it with an extension cord straight to another wall socket and use the vac on manual.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> I took the Festool plunge today and got a CT midi and a DTS 400 at Woodcraft. I bought an extra hose but now I realize the sander cord is only so long. I havent tried it but I assume the sander wont turn on the vac in auto mode if an extension cord is added to the sander before attatching to the vac. I guess I could run it with an extension cord straight to another wall socket and use the vac on manual.


It works fine with an extension cord plugged into the plug on the extractor. get some velcro straps to hold it in place.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks. The guy at Woodcraft was great but he didn't have any extra hose lengths in stock and said he could save me money and sold me a clear antistatic hose that woodcraft makes there in a larger diameter with friction fittings. He told me to run the larger one off the vac then the smalller Festool green one. I get home to realize the friction fitting slides in and out and doesn't stick and I also have to have the original Festool elbow fitting in the middle of the line. Going back tommorrow to return it and order what I need. The Festool 27mm hose is so much lighter than the woodcraft clear hose. He was confident that it would work. Not thrilled about driving 45 minutes back there and then again to pick up the other hose when it comes in but I wanted to buy from a local dealer vs online for a service standpoint.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

I am confused. I believe the guy at Woodcraft told me I can't join two sections of the 27mm hose together. He said one has to be bigger and reduced down. I don't get it. With all the accesories I would think they would be able to adapt two of the same smaller diameter hoses for length and lightwight. The longest lenth I think they sell is 16 ft. I would like to be able to reach a 17 ft ceiling comfortably. The online dealer websites are not very descriptive with the parts.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> I am confused. I believe the guy at Woodcraft told me I can't join two sections of the 27mm hose together. He said one has to be bigger and reduced down. I don't get it. With all the accesories I would think they would be able to adapt two of the same smaller diameter hoses for length and lightwight. The longest lenth I think they sell is 16 ft. I would like to be able to reach a 17 ft ceiling comfortably. The online dealer websites are not very descriptive with the parts.


I believe this would work.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I want a Kapex120 now....!!!

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

vermontpainter said:


> I believe this would work.


 Thanks! I didn't see this at all on the online store.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> Thanks! I didn't see this at all on the online store.


No problem. The site I linked is a good one to check first.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I believe this would work.


That's what I use. 


ROOMINADAY said:


> I want a Kapex120 now....!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


Just 16 numbers off the visa gets it.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Jeff

I think you would find that it makes siding replacement much more bearable. :jester:


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> Thanks! I didn't see this at all on the online store.


You need the connecting sleeve, linked above, and this:

http://festoolusa.com/power-tool-ac...ing-connector-for-d-27-antistatic-hose-452892

The rotating connector replaces the 27mm end on one of your hoses. That allows the connecting sleeve to join them.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

shofestoolusa said:


> You need the connecting sleeve, linked above, and this:
> 
> http://festoolusa.com/power-tool-ac...ing-connector-for-d-27-antistatic-hose-452892
> 
> The rotating connector replaces the 27mm end on one of your hoses. That allows the connecting sleeve to join them.


 Thank you sir.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

Here's a short PDF (attached) showing the methods and maximum recommended lengths for combining hoses. I hope it helps. If you have questions afterward, let me know.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I use velcro straps. If I use nothing it seems to get wrapped around the hose naturally.


I used velcro straps. Works like a charm!


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

VanDamme said:


> I used velcro straps. Works like a charm!


 I never thought of that either. I assume you are talking about some sort of velcro extentsion cord or cable wrap? They use them to wrap guitar instrument an speaker cables. It has a loop at one end and then wraps around onto itself. Does festool make something like this or are you just buying something after market?


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

I saw the online stores offer a free t-shirt or cap. Is this a 
Festool company thing? I didn't get one from Woodcraft. I'm going to ask him about it today when I return the other hose and get the extra Festool hose and fittings. Kind of nice getting a feebie after dropping a grand.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> I never thought of that either. I assume you are talking about some sort of velcro extentsion cord or cable wrap? They use them to wrap guitar instrument an speaker cables. It has a loop at one end and then wraps around onto itself. Does festool make something like this or are you just buying something after market?


Exactly. Aftermarket


----------

